# What are submittals???



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I hope you realize this is a 5½-year-old thread.


Good thing it hasn't changed....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Good thing it hasn't changed....


But it has. It's now 4 posts longer. :laughing:


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I hope you realize this is a 5½-year-old thread.


Yes, because the answers he'd receive would be so much different now.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Submittals are the bane of GC's on a project.

They are always late in being submitted, get returned for revision, take forever to get approved and do not add time to the schedule....


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

griz said:


> Submittals are the bane of GC's on a project.
> 
> They are always late in being submitted, get returned for revision, take forever to get approved and do not add time to the schedule....


Never "Approved" we are taught these days, only "Reviewed". Apparently there's a big difference, and it has to do with archy or engineer not held accountable.:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

pritch said:


> Never "Approved" we are taught these days, only "Reviewed". Apparently there's a big difference, and it has to do with archy or engineer not held accountable.:whistling


I send them back to archy for approval if they are not submitted as approved.

If he reviewed them he can dam sure approve them......

I am not paying for a submittal that was reviewed & not approved....:thumbsup:


----------



## RiverPlate (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks to Every one , today on the field I am tracking submittals with Primavera contract Management , not bad , But I have to check every letter in the specs and check if it match with watch the sub is sending me ,


----------



## wiley42 (Aug 3, 2010)

*What are submittals?*

The specifications for a project spells out what you are to supply for your scope of work. You need to know that the specifications are not recommendations; they are what the Owner, Architect and Engineer expect to be installed before you get paid.

You need to read the specifications for everything that pertains to your scope of work because the might be some "gotchas" in there that can bite you if you are not experienced in doing commercial projects.

Some good advice in doing commercial projects do not cut corners! Ignorance will get you in big trouble that can end up costing you a lot of money.

Another thing to remember is that they have hired you as the expert so if you see something in the specifications that is contrary to the building codes you need to call it to the attention to the "Tin Gods" (Architects and Engineers). Do this in writing and do not install anything contrary to the building codes!


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

Old thread but relevant to the importance of submittals. "Reviewed and approved" ... on one of my projects the GC didn't know the difference, cost us alot of time ... fixin' to cost the GC around 400k in liquidated damages ... same GC failed to submit for 1 substitution, that'll cost him about another 225k.


----------

